

Show HN: RazorPay – Stripe-Like Online Payments for India - sandeepmzr
http://www.razorpay.com/

======
captn3m0
This is already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9249145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9249145)

